# The Perfect Snowflake.....



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*Someone said it was snowing outside, I looked, it was:









You call THIS snow Mom?









Come on out and play with us!!!









I just gotta catch the perfect snowflake!









Here it coooooooooooooooomes!









Got it!!!!!!!!









SEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! Can I keep it Mom? Can I? Can I? Can I?









If I've said it once, I've said it a thousand times, the boy is clinical!







*


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Snowing here too! Jazz and Jules are great, and your pictures with story are darling.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is a perfect picture with the tongue sticking out. Love it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those J dogs know how to have a good time even with just a thin coating of snow. Cute pictures.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh that is so cute. Lucky doesn't catch snow flakes....he does shove his snout in the snow though....and takes a big sniff.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

love that you caught the catch.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jules you are just too funny trying to catch the snowflakes. They will just melt. Jazz looks so pretty laughing at him. Perfect captions.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aww, those are great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

loved the pic of the snow flake on his tongue, but I enjoyed them all


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

Haha, lovely captions! and Jazz and Julie are gorgeous


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The pictures and captions are perfect together. Love him catching it on his tongue.

Did he make a snow angel?


----------

